# automator et écran de veille - problème



## nika (22 Mars 2009)

bonjour,

je me casse la tête depuis quelques jours sur un petit programme que j'aimerai faire sur automator.

j'ai déja quelques pistes mais rien ne parle concretement de ce que je cherche, je m'explique. J'ai un rayon avec une 15ène de Mac à gérer, que mes clients peuvent toucher à souhait. Chaque matin, je refais les mêmes manip' pour régler mes écran de veille. j'aimerai automatiser la tache avec Automator, et creer un petit programme qui:

- va dans les préférences systemes
- entre dans l'écran de veille
- choisi "faisceau"
- le regle à 3 min

j'ai essayé avec l'enregistrement des gestes de la souris, ca marche mais quand j'essaye mon programme sur un autre mac, ca ne marche plus !

une idée ? merci d'avance


----------



## nika (24 Mars 2009)

après quelques heures de recherche, j'ai laissé tomber automator pour me concentrer vers les apple script qui me paraissent être plus aptes à faire ca, et j'ai trouvé ceci:

defaults write ByHost/com.apple.screensaver.$(ifconfig en0 | grep ether | cut -f2 -d' ' | sed s/://g) idleTime 180

/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.framework/Resources/ScreenSaverEngine.app/Contents/MacOS/ScreenSaverEngine

la première ligne règle le timing de l'écran de veille à 180 secondes
la deuxième lance le screensaver que l'utilisateur à choisit, or moi j'aimerai lui faire lancer le screen que moi je lui demande (en l'occurence flurry.saver)

n'hésitez pas si vous avez des pistes merci


----------

